# A new broadhead



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey i am kicking around a few broad heads to try this year. I have used mechanical most of my life and i am looking to give the fixed blades a shot. One that i have been looking at a lot is the MAGNUS STINGER. It has great reviews everywhere i look and is a very simple design that i like.

Another i just heard of today is the RAMCAT do not know much about it but it says it is the most accurate fixed blade out there ( They all say that though). Here is the link. http://www.smokebroadheads.com/

So just wanted to ask my fellow bow hunters if any of you have ever used or heard of these broad heads. Or also if you have any suggestion about another not mentioned. Thanks for the info.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I just picked up some Ramcats I will let you guys know what I think of them after some testing....


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

g5 strikers and montecs are good broad heads.I shoot the Strikers.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Wac Em Tritons fly very similar to field tips out to at least 60yds...1 1/16" cutting diameter...


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I've heard good stuff about Montecs from a couple guys who have killed their share of stuff. I've never used them though, always went with Muzzy (they're hell on an Aspen  ) and Fuse Cybex which just really flew well on my arrows so I stuck with em. I'd love to put them to the test on a critter this year. Haven't heard anything about Ramcats but then, I'm not on a bunch of archery forums, so I probably just missed something.


----------



## iluvchukars (Oct 21, 2009)

Personally shoot the Grim Reaper mechanicals and love them! 

But if i were to shoot a fixed blade i would shoot the Grim Reaper Hades. 

The back edges of the blades are sharpened just like the front so if you dont get a pass through it still cuts if it backs out.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I have tried a few but I absolutely love my rocky mountain titanium heads. They are supper tough and will last a long time with only some new blades. They are a 1 1/8" which is a little bigger than some and I get them to tune past 100 yards @290 FPS.


----------



## Pudge (Nov 24, 2009)

I shoot grim reaper razor tips and my wife shoots the grim reaper hades which are sharpened on the back side also. And their a Utah Company


----------



## UT Elk Stalker (Apr 17, 2009)

X2 on the G5 Strikers. They have held up way better than the muzzy's I used to shoot.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I will just say this following the other remarks on this subject... there are some 280 different broadheads out on the market for one reason... noone is content to shoot just one, and they all think theirs is the best. The Ramcat is a fairly new head, and I will have a chance to test some within a week, so I will have some personal experience to add here. Some of the more popular ones have been mentioned: G5, Magnus, Wac-ems, Grim Reapers, Slick Tricks, Wasp, Rocky Mtns, Innerloc, etc...etc (I am sure I have offended someone by not including theirs - i.e. Epek - and will others by my following recommendation). 

As a shop owner, I have shot many of them and make it a point to test everything that I sell in some way, but till you have the chance to test some for yourself and decide which one shoots the best with your particular set-up, I'll let you know that my personal fav so far is the G5 Striker (same as Wacem Triton) for a fixed blade and the Tekan II for an expandable.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

TopofUtahArcher said:


> (I am sure I have offended someone by not including theirs - i.e. Epek - and will others by my following recommendation).


If you are thinking of me on the maybe will offend someone, you didn't. I will add my 2 cents worth since I was invited. ha ha
I have shot every broadhead out there and "tested" them as well. Greg knew of my frustration and that is why he phoned me and said "lets get our heads together along with a couple of other guys and come up with a better mouse trap. All broadheads kill if hit in the right place. I simply was tired of accuracy issues which is the BIGGEST problem in the broadhead world. We created the MOST ACCURATE BROADHEAD PERIOD! Oh and it works too. Our first priority was getting a head to hit in the same place that broadheads do and we accomplished what nobody else has been able to do, tuned or untuned! 
We created what WE want to shoot. If others do as well then great! If they don't and want to go down the road that we have then more power to them and lets hope they have better luck with sparatic flight than I did.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Scott, it took you till page 2 to get in on posting here... you are losing some of your usual panosh of jumping on an opportunity :?:


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

You will absolutely love the Magnus Stinger. I promise, I know those guys at Magnus well and I've killed a TON of game with them. They get the job done right.


----------



## deerhunter1083 (Mar 23, 2010)

I use the Wak Em 100 grain they fly just like my field tips and the leave a great blood trail that you dont have to follow very far


----------

